# Office application version does not match



## dwhcreeks (Jul 27, 2007)

I am getting this error message whenever I open an MS Office application. I just purchased a new computer and installed my copy of MS Office 2003. I saw another poster's same problem was solved, but that poster was using MS Office 2007. How do I get rid of this annoying message?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Did you have 2007 installed - a trial version, perhaps?
Are you using Vista?


----------



## dwhcreeks (Jul 27, 2007)

I didn't think the computer came with any MS Office programs. I am using Vista.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Everything I find on the net relates this to an error derived from having Outlook 2007 installed - specifically, a program called Business Contact Manager for Outlook 2007. Look for a file called BcmHistoryAddin.dll to see if you have this. 
Find Business Contact Manager and remove it. There is a fix from MS here that should remove it - just download it.
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=935569
Alternatively, you can look in the registry- run regedit and search for "'MSSMLBIZ" . remove all of those keys (but make a backup copy of your registry first!!!!!)


----------



## dwhcreeks (Jul 27, 2007)

If I look in Programs and Features, I see Business Contact Manager for Outlook 2007 SP1. Is it best to just uninstall or to download the fix?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I would try the fix first, just to make sure everything related got removed. Set a system restore point before doing so, so if the "fix" doesn't, try rolling back to that restore point and removing it other ways.


----------



## dwhcreeks (Jul 27, 2007)

I got a message that the update had already been applied. It didn't work--although I haven't restarted the computer yet.


----------

